# Computer Heat Sink from Smoker's Computer



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a two year old heat sink pulled from a smoker's computer. Any more questions about second hand smoke? At least smoker's get some benefit from the filters.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep I've seen this many times myself. And it's nearly impossible to completely clean a smoker's computer. There will always be that sticky tar residue to deal with. And don't get me started on the smell.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many years ago now I automated a major PR firm---the first to have a PC on every desk. I also automated a University PR office. Quite illegally, I banned smokers from smoking near the computers. In those days, smokers cost me hard drive replacements on a regular basis. Non-smokers did not. 

I've had to clean living spaces and prep for paint. I just remember orange colored gunk and then, of course, having to prime with BIN---the only sealer that works in a smoker home.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Smoking saves you a lot of money - because you die so much sooner.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> Smoking saves you a lot of money - because you die so much sooner.


 Not so, if you are old enough to be collecting your old age pension! :yes:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

My daughter brought her PC over because it would not boot. As soon as I pushed the power on, and nothing happened, the power supply became suspect. I opened up the case. What was inside was far more disgusting than the picture in the original post (I am NOT a smoker) One could not even see the mother board, that case was full of CAT fur. The vents on the power supply were completely blocked, so the thing simply over heated. (wish I had a picture) She has three of the disgusting fleabags, and they shed like crazy.
Frankly I would rather open up a case with some cigarette tar residue, than one completely covered in cat fur and dander. Cough, cough, wheeze, wheeze. . (again, I don't smoke)


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

My ex girlfriend's mother was a chain smoker, had 4 cats, a dog, and several gerbils. That ones was a nightmare to clean. It's 10 times worse when you have tarry residue gluing all the fur in place.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Too bad you can not get a hold of the cleaners that is now banned, that the military would use to clean radio & electronic gear. Cleaned gunk off, and left it whistling clean.


----------

